# "Buck Up" Final Home Game April 16



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks final home game this year will be April 16 against the Hawks. As we all know, fans haven't exactly been showing up to cheer on the team in Milwaukee (and for good reason, if I do say so myself). However, things are possibly looking up for the future of the franchise with Giannis looking like a potential perennial all-star and a top 2 finish in the lotto standings. The folks over at Save Our Bucks are asking fans to show up in droves and cheer on the team for this final home game - to show the NBA and the franchise that there are fans in Milwaukee who will show up when a competent team is put out there. I unfortunately can't make it as I'll still be student teaching in Missouri, but I'd encourage anybody who can to do so. This franchise still has a chance, and we as fans need to show the NBA that we want it.

Here's the release from SOB:



> "Buck Up" for the Final Home Game
> 
> The Milwaukee Bucks 2013-2014 Campaign is coming to a close on April 16th vs the Atlanta Hawks. Just 4 short seasons ago we were screaming "FEAR THE DEER" as we fought the Hawks to a 7 game series in the 1st round of the 2010 Playoffs. This year we close the season on a decidedly different tone, but one that leaves us with endless reasons for optimism. Giannis has blossomed in a potential star budding before our eyes. The top picks in college will all bring something to the team no matter who we pick.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like this idea for Bucks fan. Nothing wrong with supporting the team through rough times, especially the players who are trying out there. I'm actually pulling for you guys to have a Top-3 pick (along with the Lakers of course) as I would like to see Milwaukee be relevant again.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Greek Freak is the future in Milwaukee. If they can add a healthy Embiid or a focused Wiggins to Antetokounmpo, they have a _real_ future.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

An ownership change could be HUGE for the franchise. Herb Kohl may be the biggest Bucks fan ever, but he's just not a good basketball mind and he meddles too much. There have been multiple instances of vetoing good trades or pushing through bad ones. That being said, it's his huge love of the team that might save it. I think he finally realizes the dire straights of the situation, and that's why he's willing to sell, but only to an owner who will fight to keep the franchise in Milwaukee. He's also stated that he will give a significant amount (the selling price, perhaps?) towards a new arena for the team. Truly the man loves the Bucks, and he's fighting tooth and nail for them, even if he hasn't always gone about it the right way.


----------

